# Acceptable to re-badge?



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

I just bought a "like new" 2006 Firenze. I love the bike, and it is basically new, however when it arrived the decals were a little rough. No big deal, just some nicks, a few wrinkles a scratch through one. I'm thinking of re-doing them, new decals are only $30.

However, while the Firenze decals are OK, I really love the 2006 Teramo decals. What does everyone think? Is it socially acceptable for me to re-badge my Firenze as a Teramo, because I like the decals better? Or is this immoral, blasphemous and/or just wrong?

I have the same frame; the only difference between a 2006 Firenze and a 2006 Teramo are components (Ultegra versus Dura-Ace), plus my Firenze came with the same wheels as the Teramo, instead of the standard lower-spec wheels. I'm not looking to sell the bike anytime soon, and certainly would disclose the change if and when I do go to sell it.

How about a multiple-choice?

A. Sure, they are basically the same bike anyway, do whatever you want.
B. No, that's not cool.
C. Strip off all the decals and just ride the bare Ti.
D. Why do you care what other people think anyway?

Let's see if I can post a few pics...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*My vote...*

strip. Since these things are not clearcoated, you will always have an issue with peeling and etc....

I like the look of a polished Ti. However, I don't mind folks knowing its a Litespeed, so strip and then apply only the Litespeed on the chain stay.

BTW, Pretty bikes....


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd either rebadge or strip. No big deal. And since they are the same frame, are they really two different bikes? I mean, my 2005 Litespeed Ultimate has totally different componentry than a stock one would have. Is it still an Ultimate? Yep...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

I thought about doing that, removing all of the stickers and just putting some small ones back on. This Firenze that recently sold on eBay was done that way, I like the "cleaner" look. Thanks!


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Naked Tuscany Example*

The decals did not stay on well so i removed thinking i'd replace. However, i like the simplicity as well as ease of cleaning. Still has LS badge on front and my LBS sticker on left chainstay:thumbsup: If i ever do anything, it'll be the old yellow and blue LS decal from the early days.
Stinky


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

debadge is the way to go me think.


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

I have the '06 Teramo and never liked the decals -- too flashy. I stripped them and went nude for a while. I finally settled on buying a set of Litespeed mountain bike decals - black, really understated, but not as understated as nude. I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

My vote? Rebadge it Ibex or Mercier! Seriously, it's your bike, put what you want on it- and you don't have to explain it to anyone. I put '63 hubcaps on my '64 Impala because they're cooler looking. I like the looks of that naked Tuscany (except for that metrosexual purple bar tape), but that's my opinion all the way.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i say go bare or rebadge..... if the differences between the bikes are only components.. helll why not!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

It's your bike, do with it what you want! Maybe after you take off the current decals, leave it bare for a while and see what you think. If you don't like it, put on the new decals. I'm partial to the plain white decals circa 2003.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd rebadge but go easy on the decals. Let them no its a Litespeed, leave the rest bare.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am thinking of finding a Huffy sticker and put it on my Litespeed. Irony can be fun.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

CoLiKe20 said:


> I am thinking of finding a Huffy sticker and put it on my Litespeed. Irony can be fun.


 My favorite re-badge job (had to blur it for the kiddies), unless this is a new company I've never heard of, in which case I hope CSC is on it next year.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

That BadMoFo bike, must belong to "Jules" from "Pulp Fiction".


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Both sets of decals look like a rolling billboard, which, although it seems to be the fashion these days, looks bloody garish to me. I vote for re-badging with something a little more subdued. Let the ti shine through!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

California L33 said:


> My favorite re-badge job (had to blur it for the kiddies), unless this is a new company I've never heard of, in which case I hope CSC is on it next year.


yup.. samuel L jackson's bike.


----------



## liveonedge (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd say no decals except for the downtube, to me it looks clean but not too naked.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Nude kicks ass. In almost every situation. Or at least that's how I roll.


----------



## michael desimone (Nov 14, 2007)

badge it malvern star aussies will laugh or pat u on the back


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

nude and maybe one litespeed sticker on a tube. imo sorry but both the firenze and teramo main stickers are hideous.


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

I always thought my '06 Teramo was too flashy, but really like the look with a single large sticker on the downtube.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm with stinkydub here.

My bike is totally naked except for the size sticker, "g.e.t" sticker and frong badge.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I's go for single downtube, outline only in either white or black. 

Simple. Efficient. Clean.


----------

